# Burghley: ARGH >:-<



## nutts

I had a phone call today from Burghley :-/ apparently one of the Burghley people witnessed one of "our" TT owners doing a "donut" in the middle of their field.....

Their comment was "we thought that the TT Owners Club would not be a boy racer club and would respect our property. Suffice to say with behaviour like that we will not be glad to have you back next year."

They didn't get a reg plate or else I would embaress the prat in public. If I ever find out who it was, I will ask the committee to decide whether he/she should have their membership deleted.

I was fuming and bloody embarasse after the phone call today!


----------



## vlastan

I also heard about folks misbehaving on the way to the event.

Although, I don't think that doing donuts will actually destroy the grass or the property.

It looks like the TTOC is now banned from the premises!!! 

Not a major issue as there are a lot of other places to have meetings in the years to come.


----------



## nutts

Destroying the grass isn't the issue, not is the fact that there are plenty of places out there to meet next year.....

It is purely that there is not need to do donuts on their field and then make me embarassed when I take the call! :-[ :-[ :-[

Out of order!


----------



## vlastan

Will someone own up and apologise to Mark, even off the forum then? I hope he does.


----------



## scoTTy

Very poor form and not at all beneficial to any of us


----------



## R6B TT

I guess it must have been right at the end - who were the last people left ?


----------



## Dubcat

Cor - after reading this lot I'd feel like a right twat if it was me. Â I bet the person doing it did not think about the consequences at the time. Â Still, ignorance is no excuse.

I hope I never see another post slagging off the Scooby boys again and making out TT owners are so full of class.


----------



## garyc

Car clubs; boys; 'all that power' (sic); testosterone; hardly surprising. :-/

Look for someone in 3/4 length trousers with a baseball cap or Oakleys, who thinks a chipped TT is actually fast and is probably an IT contractor. That's yer man.

Then flog him. Virtually of course. 

Alas Mark missed his chance when he got the call,

"My God. We all thought that idiot spinning in the TVR was with the Burghley staff. Several of our members commented to me afterwards that th TTOC would _never_ condone such behaviour."

Grass grows back - I have some spare seed if you would like to send it on to them. They don't sound at all pompous.


----------



## jampott

IT Contractor? *laugh* we're too skint to afford the tyre wear with doing donuts these days.....

Mark, have you cross posted this to the tt-quattro.com site just in case (heaven forbid) it was one of their members, who may perhaps not frequent this flame room?


----------



## jgoodman00

Surely it should be posted on the main TT board as well?


----------



## IanWest

Not that I condone this behaviour but at Goodwood on Sunday, my g/f brother did some fantastic doughnuts in his Helphire Porsche Boxster- even the Police were applauding ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> Car clubs; boys; 'all that power' (sic); testosterone; hardly surprising. :-/
> 
> Look for someone in 3/4 length trousers with a baseball cap or Oakleys, who thinks a chipped TT is actually fast and is probably an IT contractor. Â That's yer man.
> 
> Then flog him. Â Virtually of course.
> 
> Alas Mark missed his chance when he got the call,
> 
> "My God. Â We all thought that idiot spinning in the TVR was with the Burghley staff. Â Several of our members commented to me afterwards that th TTOC would _never_ condone such behaviour."
> 
> Grass grows back - I have some spare seed if Â you would like to send it on to them. Â They don't sound at all pompous.


lol....

although a donut in a TT ....... give the man a prize ! I didn't even think it was possible in a TT !


----------



## Kell

Perhaps it was a front wheel drive one in reverse?


----------



## TTotal

> IT Contractor? *laugh* we're too skint to afford the tyre wear with doing donuts these days.....
> 
> Mark, have you cross posted this to the tt-quattro.com site just in case (heaven forbid) it was one of their members, who may perhaps not frequent this flame room?


Tim old chap, the TTQ dont have members as they are not a club !
Also you will find that generally a lot of people do not use this facility any longer , I have kept off and out in general as usually there is stuff I dont like . And as has been often sadi " If you dont like it, keep out !" :-/
I was told about this post by someone who had seen it, I was not trawling in here !
The only action I saw on the grass on Sunday was me chasing after scoTTy when he was driving off.
He had a long branch attached to the underside of his car and did not know. Told him then did a U turn then back to the dozen or so cars left at about 6pm, so if that was the problem then I apologise for helping out. :-X


----------



## Wak

Also just been notified to this thread....we were last to leave "I believe" and with the French contingent.

I didnt see anyone doing donuts and we left in a civil manner.

Mark, you need to get a description from them, we have a number of distinctive cars so they must be blind if they cant offer a description that helps.. :-/ unless it was silver! 

p.s. if they say it was a White one they can bleep bleep! Â


----------



## Wak

The more I think about this the more angry it makes me!. 

The only other movements I saw were me moving my car to the shade with all the French visitors and 
TTotal and Sundeep moving there cars around to park them nose to nose. Neither were fast or furious and I'm sure we would have all seen and remembered a donut.

Either we missed something or it happened after we left or someone at Burghley is being a bleep!

and even thinking more about it the grass was soo bumpy a donut would have wrecked your suspension!   I need anger management courses!


----------



## garyc

> Tim old chap, the TTQ dont have members as they are not a club !
> Also you will find that generally a lot of people do not use this facility any longer , I have kept off and out in general as usually there is stuff I dont like . And as has been Â often sadi " If you dont like it, keep out !" :-/
> I was told about this post by someone who had seen it, I was not trawling in here !
> The only action I saw on the grass on Sunday was me chasing after scoTTy when he was driving off.
> He had a long branch attached to the underside of his car and did not know. Told him then did a U turn then back to the dozen or so cars left at about 6pm, so if that was the problem then I apologise for helping out. :-X


That's proof enough for me. Â Who's for a cyber-kangeroo court and virtual flogging? Â "Orf with his head"

Or shall we mobilise the Self Righteous Lynch Mob? Â They are quite tetchy with the heat and keen for action. Â 

;D ;D


----------



## tt500

Mark,

That's awful, and I'm sorry you had to take the crap from them, you of all people don't deserve that after all the hard work you put in 

However, I took the kids up to Burghley House and the Warden was moaning to someone at 11am about the engines, noise and someone had their stereo on etc. When I came out he was talking loudly to some other people saying "Vorsprung DORK Tecknic" and was laughing at us. Frankly they can stuff it  

We'll have it next year at Goodwood Festival of Speed, where they appreciate class.


----------



## jonah

Mark!
I was one of the last to leave on sunday and noone did any donutts on the grass, we would of seen them ???, the only thing which could remotely resemble a donut was a when a few of us moved our cars into the shade, basically did a Uturn on the grass not at high speed or even high revs :-/ also there was a gravel track which created a lot of dust on the way out, which might of been a explination for the misunderstanding aswell.
Jonah


----------



## scoTTy

I can't believe TTotal rushing to my aid (many thanks again!) can be mistaken as doing donut so I'd discount this.

Although I didn't see what he did on the drive back!  ;D


----------



## garyc

> Mark!
> I was one of the last to leave on sunday and noone did any donutts on the grass, we would of seen them ???, the only thing which could remotely resemble a donut was a when a few of us moved our cars into the shade, basically did a Uturn on the grass not at high speed or even high revs :-/ also there was a gravel track which created a lot of dust on the way out, which might of been a explination for the misunderstanding aswell.
> Jonah


A bluff then Nutts?

Call it. Ask for someone to mail (snail?) a picture of the damage, and say that the TToc will gladly rectify any damage.

If they come back and say it's OK, damage gone (it's grass FFS) then you'll know. If on the other hand they say that its scuffed burned etc, let them know that one of your members is a qualified groundsman and will assess and rectify damage.

I'm quite tasty with a lawn and a packet of seed.


----------



## Dubcat

There you go - conclusive proof that the muppets at Burghley are just out to get us. Is it too late to redirect the lynch mob? If so, apologies to whoever we lynch, and onwards we go to Burghley.


----------



## TTotal

Culprit spotted at wheel...


----------



## vlastan

As Sundeep says...is it actually possible to do donuts in a TT? Has anyone done this?

Could have been the guy with the Z4...they do donuts like a dream these rear wheel drive cars!  ;D


----------



## snaxo

I reckon it was the pain in the arse warden who Simon (T500) mentioned.

I was asked to park my Z4 a little behind the TT's (fair enough) and Christine (ccc) parked next to me. Â He collared both of us individually saying that if we parked that far back there wouldn't be any room for all the other people they had coming later.

I told him I was told to park there by the army cadet bloke and I aint moving unless in a couple of hours time there's clearly a big gap between the TT's and me. Â He huffed and drove off asking me to 'keep an eye on the situation.

Tosser.

What f**king other people was he on about - didn't see anyone the whole day who was fighting for a parking space! Â I don't trust him at all.

As someone else said, how the hell do you do a donut in a TT ????? You'd have to have the ESP off but surely the Quattro system would kick therefore preventing a proper donut anyway????

BTW - sorry you had to get a call like this though NuTTS. A real downer after such a good day. The guy you were talking to from Burgley house in the pink shirt / tie was far more friendly / enthusiastic. Maybe have a chat with him and see if he can finf out more?

Damian


----------



## Steve_Mc

By the looks of some of the waistlines of the TT owners in the Burghley photos, there are *plenty* of TT drivers capable of "doing" donuts 

Coat get I'll my.....


----------



## wendi

Sounds to me llike Burghley weren't happy in the end for us to be there - maybe people complained about the really long queue to get in? I heard about an "audi rally" being held whilst I was in the house.
And, I thought it was outrageous that Chris (ccc) couldn't park with us (or Damien).

Oh, and by the way, I was wearing 3/4 lenght trousers and drove like a vicar's wife on the way out!!!


----------



## Wak

> However, I took the kids up to Burghley House and the Warden was moaning to someone at 11am about the engines, noise and someone had their stereo on etc. When I came out he was talking loudly to some other people saying "Vorsprung DORK Tecknic" and was laughing at us. Frankly they can stuff it


my cay and eye on my eyboard s bust dont laugh!
ts a dell!

Marc Â call them and asc Â them to geve you a descrepteon of the car they saw they should at least be able to offer a colour and sometheng from the reg.

et well show that you are ceen to do sometheng about et.
:-/


----------



## Dubcat

> my cay and eye on my eyboard s bust dont laugh!
> ts a dell!
> 
> Marc Â call them and asc Â them to geve you a descrepteon of the car they saw they should at least be able to offer a colour and sometheng from the reg.
> 
> et well show that you are ceen to do sometheng about et.
> :-/


Funniest post I have read in ages  I can see the frustration on your face now ;D


----------



## phil

> By the looks of some of the waistlines of the TT owners in the Burghley photos, there are *plenty* of TT drivers capable of "doing" donuts
> 
> Coat get I'll my.....


That's the funniest post I've seen in ages. How can you come up with such a shit pun? Brilliant.


----------



## imster

Nutts... sorry to hear about the grief you recieved.

I think Burghley are talking a load of shite:

1) A TT cannot do donuts, if so please correct me

2) The grassy bits were very bumpy, everywhere i walked i was very careful not to slip and twist my ankle or summat

3) Generally the people that i met at the meet seemed to be extremely well mannered and mature in their attitude, I would believe the claims made by burghley house if it were a bunch of young ones wearing caps and ripped jeans at the meeting.


----------



## ccc

Well said, Damian, and thanks, Wendi! Officious gits are a pain in the exhaust.

My A3 can do donuts ;D but I wouldn't attempt it on such uneven ground - or in park land. Well, not in the dry, anyway 

As it's starting to look like Burghley's complaint is groundless, can we counter-claim for all the sheep cr*p everywhere that made walking treacherous and attracted more flies than I had stuck on the front of the car?! I can walk through a sheep pasture and get squiggy brown stuff between my toes for nowt near home!!


----------



## Steve_Mc

> That's the funniest post I've seen in ages. How can you come up with such a shit pun? Brilliant.


Richard Whiteley, episode of Countdown 12 February 1995.

Where did you get your low grade of sarcastic wit from? Can only assume you must have been insulted by my weight point (2,239 posts on an internet forum can't be too slimming either), in which case - get a life you fat cnut.

;D


----------



## r1

Maybe it was someone doing handbrakes instead? Mind you I've seen some awesome donuts performed in FWD cars before so it could be one of the 'imports' thats the culprit.

Release the mob....


----------



## r1

> Can only assume you must have been insulted by my weight point (2,239 posts on an internet forum can't be too slimming either), in which case - get a life you fat cnut.
> 
> ;D


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## thorney

Just because the TT has AWD (of sorts) doesn't mean it can't be donutted. WRC cars don't seem to have many problems in doing them ;D

And before the SRLM have a pop I'm not suggesting anyone actually DID one.


----------



## scoTTy

Your sig doesn't seem to have a problem either! :


----------



## snaxo

> Richard Whiteley, episode of Countdown 12 February 1995.
> 
> Where did you get your low grade of sarcastic wit from? Can only assume you must have been insulted by my weight point (2,239 posts on an internet forum can't be too slimming either), in which case - get a life you fat cnut.
> 
> ;D


Steve I'm not sure Phil was being sarcastic actually as he is certainly not fat !

Damian


----------



## TTotal

He may be soon in the lip department though ;D


----------



## R6B TT

If it was early in the day there was one stroppy cnut in a Denim Blue 225 who had come to watch the Totty jogging in the Race for Life, but had been routed into us because he was in a TT. The speed he was driving at could have caused concern - but he had nothing to do with us and was trying to get to his correct car park for Bouncing Breast inspection.


----------



## phil

> Steve I'm not sure Phil was being sarcastic actually as he is certainly not fat !
> 
> Damian


Indeed. Far from it. Sorry you took it the wrong way Steve, but I actually did find it hilarious and was complementing you. 
It was a terrible pun, but those are the best.

Jeez, why can't people take a compliment. :-/

Oh, and I bet you anything you're fatter than me.


----------



## boabt

> "Vorsprung DORK Tecknic"


*lol*, now that *is* funny!


----------



## nutts

All the info I received was it was a dark coloured TT "convertible"....

The person who saw the "donut" may not have understood what he saw, but I am not going to pursue it with them. Lets let it rest, we are not going to find anyone to own up to being a prat, whether it be a high speed U turn, a handbrake turn or a donut :-/


----------



## kop

OK...well having just been made aware of this thread and having spent the last 20mins reading it, I think I can throw some light onto the event!

I am sure this happened right at the last knockings last sunday!....to my knowledge the only people left in the grounds where the French gang, myself and Wak who was busy playing with his sat nav!

Mayer and TTotal were outside at this time, waiting for myself and Wak to join them for the journy home.

The car doing the handbreak turns was not a UK car! It was also not a Roadster, it was a black TTC and didnt have english plates! I know this coz i was waiting to leave and wasnt about to go past them while the car was spinning. Anyway, I hope this clears it up!!


----------



## mike_bailey

> ....to my knowledge the only people left in the grounds where the French gang, myself and Wak who was busy playing with his sat nav!


C'est le beignet. ;D


----------



## kmpowell

C'est le


> C'est le beignet.


'It is the fritter' ???


----------



## mike_bailey

> C'est le
> 
> 'It is the fritter' Â ???


Best word I could find for "donut". I bet the French chaps were boasting about their 360 degree fritters when they got back Â ;D


----------



## R6B TT

If it was the black TTC then there's a 50/50 chance it was the same Monsieur who had to stop at the Services for clean underpants after he had failed to note that the road had gone from Dual carriageway to Single and carried on overtaking - until he met someone coming the other way and just about squeezed in front of the car he was trying to pass.

Ah well Entente Cordiale and all that


----------



## Neil

> until he met someone coming the other way and just about squeezed in front of the car he was trying to pass.


Not before he forced the car coming the other way onto the grass verge  VERY close call though :-/


----------



## mike_bailey

Those French eh? ;D


----------



## R6B TT

> Not before he forced the car coming the other way onto the grass verge  Â VERY close call though :-/


It was closer than a close thing. Watch out for them when we go to Le Mans next year.


----------



## tt500

It's not a fritter or Donut, they call them CREPES.

The French were doing CREPES all over Burghley.








;D


----------



## jam

> The French were doing CREPES all over Burghley.


At least no one trod in it


----------



## Guest

> Your sig doesn't seem to have a problem either! Â :


lol... ;D ;D


----------



## Guest

> Culprit spotted at wheel...


doh !

although in my defence as I was in a RHD TT that was me trying to change gear with the window switch..


----------



## scoTTy

Is that an admission of guilt?

Will there be an apology letter to Burghley and the TTOC?

Or are we still on a witch hunt? ???


----------



## Guest

> Is that an admission of guilt?
> 
> Will there be an apology letter to Burghley and the TTOC?
> 
> Or are we still on a witch hunt? Â ???


that was certainly not me doing donuts... Â    Â   

i was commenting on the picture posted....(shakes head and walks away)


----------



## scoTTy

Oh goodie - this thread has more life left in it then.

;D

P.S. It wasn't an accusation, merely an enquiry


----------



## vlastan

What is actually quite funny about this picture with sundeep is that where the back tyres are the grass looks yellow...as if it was burned by doing donuts!!  ;D


----------



## DXN

>


Who ever the owner of Burgley was they can't use a shot gun the holes are either side of the occupier.
Get orf my land.

PS Is this the second stately home to be band from??
See peterborough meet and the stately home photo??


----------



## vlastan

I though this is the first time the TTOC was banned! What else are you referring about DXN?

Anyway, I wouldn't go again to this place that has fucking blood sucking poisonous insects!! I had enough suffering!


----------



## mike_bailey

I was thinking of launching the TTHAC (TT Hells Angels Club) for you bunch of out of control rebels. Anybody on for cruising down to Brighton at the weekend, donuting our TT's on the pier and beating up some Mods? ;D


----------



## Kell

There you go - can't talk about TT's without talking about mods.


----------



## Carlos

There is a wind in the willows joke in there somewhere.

However its 1130 and I haven't the strength to string the words together.

Something to do with "amphibious" of "amphibious hall".


----------

